# This Song Ranks with "In Flanders Field"



## bowfin (Feb 19, 2012)

I am not really the sentimental type, but this song about World War I, done by a Canadian group named "Pont des Arts", is one of the most poignant songs I have ever heard. It does a great job at tugging at ther heart strings, and an even better job of catching the mindset of the poor soldiers caught in the hopelessness of trench warfare.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGVmOS9yM6M_


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 25, 2012)

Dammit...now I got something in my eye. Thanks for posting that, Bowfin.


----------

